# Suche Laptop bis 1000 euro :)



## Killersaga (3. Januar 2012)

Sers, ich brauche einen neuen Laptop, 15 -17 Zoll..... benutzt wird er eher Für Allgemeines aber er sollte auch ggf bei einem recht neuen Spielen nicht Schlapp machen..... was kauft man in der preisklasse ambesten ?!? i5? i7 prozessor?   Grafikkarten in der Preisklasse sind wohl ati 6850 und GT 540?! 

also kurz gesagt.... Worauf soll ich achten... in sachen Hardware 

oder hat wer eine Idee für einen Laptop? amliebsten  Acer 

mfg


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

ein PL tipp:
Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk Grafikkracher bei notebooksbilliger.de
habe ihn selber, allerdings hab ich da selber eine kleine ssd eingebaut. kann ihn nur empfehlen für den preis.
wie gesagt, ein 2ter schacht für ne SSD/HDD ist vorhanden.

fertig mit ssd und hdd wäre es der hier:
Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G62Mnkk *120GB SSD* bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## mdtape (3. Januar 2012)

für dein budget bekommt man bei medion.com schon mindestens ne gtx 560m und nen i7 .
sieh dich dort mal um


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

medion...da sag ich jetzt mal nix...


----------



## Killersaga (3. Januar 2012)

danke schonmal ! Aber ich will jedenfall wieder Acer den von dehnen waren bisher alle Laptops und wir hatten da noch nie probleme


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

ja und was sagst du zu denen, die ich oben shcon erwähnt habe?


----------



## Killersaga (3. Januar 2012)

jah das behalte ich mal im Auge, mal sehen ob noch andere kommen 

mfg


----------



## dj*viper (4. Januar 2012)

julian1980123 schrieb:


> Kauf dir soch lieber ein Rechner. Davon haste mehr.


 darum gehts hier aber nicht, solche kommentare sind völlig sinnlos!


----------



## Patze93 (4. Januar 2012)

http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?useri...orienOrder=010;020;010;020&bestellnr=adqj0001

Mein Tipp. Zusammen mit einem i5 und min. 4GB RAM ein schönes Modell und auch qualitativ sehr hochwertig

Alternativ: http://www.deviltech.de/deviltech.p...637/anid/8a647c904ec905467.19202626/Fire-DTX/

Auch sehr gutes Book


----------



## Killersaga (4. Januar 2012)

Rechner habe ich einen Guten aber der Steht hier Rum, brauch viel Platz und viel Strom und man kann ihn schlecht mit aufs Sofa nehmen um mal eben zu Surfen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Januar 2012)

Wie sieht's denn mit dem hier aus : Acer Aspire Timeline X 5830TG-2434G75Mibb bei notebooksbilliger.de

Edit: Noch eins gefunden, mit i7 : http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/acer+notebooks/aspire/acer+aspire+5755g+2678g50mtks

Edit 2 : Das hier hat noch mehr Leistung ist aber Nicht von Acer, Schenker ist Aber auch eine sehr gute Marke : http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/schenker+notebooks/schenker+xmg+a501+adv+8un


----------



## Killersaga (11. Januar 2012)

danke schonmal aber ich glaub es wird doch neue PC Hardware den sogut isser wohl doch nicht mehr. denoch danke


----------



## hysterix (12. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich das schon lese wird mir schlecht, keine Ahnung haben aber son Mist posten. Solltest dich mal besser informieren was die Medion Notebooks angeht. PreisLeistungsmäßig is Medion ganz oben und im Grunde ist es MSI, Hawkforce. Und wenn jetzt nen Spruch kommt, das die Verarbeitung nicht gut ist, denn schau dir mal das X6819 an das is besser wie das Asus G73 was ich hatte. UNd nur zur Info Medion=Lenovo mittlerweile.


dj*viper schrieb:


> medion...da sag ich jetzt mal nix...


----------



## darkbound (12. Januar 2012)

Sehe ich genauso! Medion ist was die aktuellen Modelle angeht super!
Medion bietet bald auch eine neue Version der PCGH Edition an. Das Modell wird wahrscheinlich über die 1149€ gehen aber wieder ein tolles Parket beinhalten. Medium ist ausserdem sehr bemüht gute Austattung mit Qualität zu verbinden. 

Klar hätte wohl jeder die Medion Technik in einem ASUS Gehäuse mit toller Abluft und coolem Design aber dann wieder zu einem anderen Preis.

Deswegen Medion aktuell = Top und sehr empfehlenswert!


----------

